# Automatic switch between solar and wind?



## cjean (May 1, 2007)

Is there a switch available that will automatically detect when solar or wind power is low, and flip the system over to the one that is producing the most energy? Or, is this something that has to be done manually?


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Why wouldn't you simply feed both to your battery ( or grid tie ) and power will flow from either or both ? What's the point of a switch ?


----------



## cjean (May 1, 2007)

TnAndy said:


> Why wouldn't you simply feed both to your battery ( or grid tie ) and power will flow from either or both ? What's the point of a switch ?


I don't know....we are not experts, so may be not understanding things fully. DH believes that it would be too hard on the charge controllers, at least the ones that we have, and maybe fry them.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Each system should have it's own charge controller. They won't affect each other. 

The only thing to pay attention to with both of them putting out full charge would be that your battery bank is big enough to handle both. Don't go over a C/8 charge for lead acid or C/4 for AGMs.

WWW


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Any decent wind turbine comes with a suitable controller.....
The state of charge of the battery bank triggers what the controller does. for wind or solar.

Please if you have cheap controllers ( $10-$15) get rid of them and get some thing decent.
Yes those cheapies will / do fry very easy........


----------



## cjean (May 1, 2007)

Yes, we actually had a cheap controller boil the battery once. Definitely learned that you can not take chances with junk!


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

There are some controllers that are set up to handle both wind and solar at the same time and will dump the excess wind generation to a dummy load. Try searching for one.

http://www.amazon.com/Hybrid-Generator-Charge-Controller-Regulator/dp/B009YD20M0

http://www.colemanair.us/vp_asp/scripts/shopexd.asp?id=579


----------



## cjean (May 1, 2007)

Nimrod, thanks for those links, will check it out!


----------

